# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Experimental AHK No HP Bar

## ballcracker

This is my test video of AHK no hp bar aimbot.
I'll release this in public when it's smooth enough to use.

----------


## LhE5sW6y

Nice !!!!!!!!!　How about a long distance?

----------


## SeaDragon

Memory or search color?

----------


## h4hitman

Very nice. Looks super smooth too.

----------


## ballcracker

> Memory or search color?


Just mixture of PixelSearch(outline) and ImageSearch(HP Bar) stuff.
EZ way for lazy ass like me.

----------


## JungSeok

good thinking hope you get satisfying results

----------


## themegamaster

Why do you shoot at nowhere at 00:06 and 00:25?
Also why are you triggering the healthbars by attacking w melee where the point of the video is show the no healthbar feature.

----------


## h4hitman

> Why do you shoot at nowhere at 00:06 and 00:25?
> Also why are you triggering the healthbars by attacking w melee where the point of the video is show the no healthbar feature.


it always take a shot to aim lock on to something (Because left mouse is the trigger/activation key). And he melees the bots to show it makes no difference whether the hp bar exists or not(I think).

----------


## ballcracker

it tracks HP bar when it exists. I just wanted to show it.

----------


## themegamaster

> it always take a shot to aim lock on to something (Because left mouse is the trigger/activation key). And he melees the bots to show it makes no difference whether the hp bar exists or not(I think).


Ah I see.. Can you bind the lock key to right click or whatever instead?

----------


## h4hitman

> Ah I see.. Can you bind the lock key to right click or whatever instead?


Yes. You can simply edit the code or change it in the gui(if it has a gui with that option).

----------


## exassasinx

pls make it 1600x900 :3

----------


## shotsofdeath98

Looks better than most of the aimbots out there. More realistic that you miss the first shot and then are aimed. Instead of instant snap and headshot which is easy to tell it's an aimbot.

----------


## alkirbi

good luck bro

----------


## cngudwls

Great job!!!! KEEP IT UP!

----------


## Bocchino123

Good Job, make it work with all resolution

----------


## yurodd

This is just like any other pixel search aimbot out there -.- Nothing new, move along.

----------


## dekinhow

Nice job, let us know when you are ready to release :P

----------


## ballcracker

> This is just like any other pixel search aimbot out there -.- Nothing new, move along.


I'm too lazy for actual coding.... you know - 'fancy way' to make color aimbot stuff.:gusta:

----------


## ballcracker

AHK No HP Bar Tracking Performance Test
Works fine, but its still shaky.

----------


## SeaDragon

Accuracy seems to be very good

----------


## DvASystems

> AHK No HP Bar Tracking Performance Test
> Works fine, but its still shaky.


Very impressive. Good work.
Are you tracking name tags?

----------


## h4hitman

> This is just like any other pixel search aimbot out there -.- Nothing new, move along.


You do realise this is no hp bar and is also free. If you can do better then we will all like to see

----------


## Azgher

Great job!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kuroro666

> AHK No HP Bar Tracking Performance Test
> Works fine, but its still shaky.



looks promising  :Embarrassment:

----------


## raidsnake

Any news ??

----------


## h4hitman

> Any news ??


i don't think he is releasing it anymore.

----------


## Marco727

Real shame, looking for something like this.

----------

